# ICSI - how many eggs to fertilise and embies to put back?



## chocolate_teapot (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello everyone. I had another consultation for ICSI in Italy yesterday to find more about the annoying laws here   Basically, you have to choose how many eggs to fertilise (max 3) and then if they all work they ALL have to be implanted. This is freaking me out a bit! I don't know whether to choose to have 2 or 3 fertilised so would be grateful for any experiences. I am worried that if we only have 2 fertilised then we might not get any embies. If we have 3 we mind end up with triplets or more   They told me that given my age (36) there is only a small chance of all three imbedding. 

BTW we are going to do at least one cycle in Italy as, since we live and work here, it would be a lot easier and cheaper for us than going abroad!

Any opinions welcome...


----------



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

This is a very personal decision of course and one that you alone can make but so as you have other opinions at least. 

My personal decision would be to go for three eggs to be fertilised - it is unlikely that all three will take and even if they do, and you have three embryo's put back in, it is unlikely that all three would implant. Worse case scenario, three babies - not of course to be taken lightly - but really unlikely to happen and you wouldn't be beating yourself up for not giving yourself the best chance.

Just my opinion, hope it is of some help.

Pen
xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

Ooo that's a tricky one!  I had 3 embryos (using donor eggs from 21 yr old donor) put back in Athens - we had 2 goes - one ended in ectopic but with a singleton and my current pregnancy which is also just one.

I would suggest 3 if you haven't managed to get pregnant yet - ie. haven't had several m/cs as it's less likely that all 3 will implant (although not impossible!).

I was terrified of having 3 put back but was told there was only a 5% chance of triplets even with donor eggs.

It is possible to have a pregnancy "reduced" by injection in the UK - an awful decision to have to make but never the less it is possible - it's not without risk to the remaining embryos but is sometimes used when carrying on with a multiple pregnancy isn't viable.  Obviously this is a v sensitive issue on this site so hope I'm not offending anyone - just stating the option.

Only you can decide what you can cope with!  Good luck, I really hope you get the right outcome,
Love Jess xxx


----------

